# الحـــــب (اجمل ماقيل عن الحب)



## †gomana† (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*كلمــات اكتر من رائعة وحبيت انقلها لكم لتتأملوا فى معانى الحب ومشاعر الحب*​*********

الذي يخاف الحب أرق من الذي يخافه

الحب الحقيقي : هو أن تحب الشخص الوحيد القادر على أن يجعلك تعيسا

أجمل ما في الدنيا: الحب والرغيف والحرية

الإهمال يقتل الحب ، والنسيان يدفنه

الحبالحقيقى صداقة إشتعلت فيها نار العاطفة.....

الحب سلطان ولذلك فهو فوق القانون

أنت لا تعرف قلبك حتى تفشل في الحب

الحب كالقمر له وجهان: الغيرة هي الوجه المظلم

الحب يقضي على الكثير من الآلام لأنه أعظمها

أن تحب: صدفة ان تستمر هذه إرادتك

الأعمال أعلى صوتا من الكلام-إلا في الحب

الدموع تروي الحب والبسمات تنعشه

الحب كالمعدة القوية يهضم أي طعام وأي كلام

الحياة كالحب لا حكمة فيها

الحب ليس هلوسة ولكن فيه الكثير منها

الحب يجعل الزمن يمضي والزمن يجعل الحب يمضي

الحب أن تفنى في شيء والموت أن يفنى فيك شيء

الحب الحقيقي هو الذي تحس به بعد فوات الأوان

الذين أحبوا بقوة ، لم يحبوا من أول نظرة

الحب يجعل الإنسان العادي شاعرا ، والشاعر مجنونا ، والمجنون حيوانا ، والحيوان شاعرا

الحب هو أن تبالغ في قيمة من تعرف ، والغيرة هي أن تبالغ في قيمة من لا تعرف

الإخلاص في الحب ليس إلا كسلا في النظر إلى إنسان آخر

المحب لا يجوع . والجائع لا يحب

الحب والحرب ندخلهما عندما نريد ، ولكن نهرب منهما عندما نستطيع

الذي يحب يصدق كل شيء أو لا يصدق أي شيء

الحب بئر عميق اشرب منها فقط واحترس من أن تقع بها

الذي يحبك بقسوة إنما يكرهك برفق

الحب يولد في العزلة والكراهية تولد بين الناس

الحب ليس أعمى ولكنه مصاب ببعد النظر فهو لا يدرك الأخطاء إلا عندما يبتعد

الندم لمن عرفوا الحب والأسف للذين لم يعرفوه


اللعبة الوحيدة التي يشترك فيها اثنان ويكسبان فيها اثنان أو يخسرا معا..الحب

الحب هو أجمل سوء تقدير بين اثنين

الحب كالحرب من السهل أن تشعلها..ومن الصعب أن تخمدها

ثلاثة لا يمكن أن نخفيها : الجمل وراكب الجمل والحب

بالحب لا نعقل وبالعقل لا نحب

بالقلب نحب .. وبالعقل نكره .. بالاثنين نصاب بالجنون

بداية الحب نهاية العقل

بذور الحب تنمو على مهل ، أما الثمار فبسرعة

حب تطارده:جميل ، حب يطاردك أجمل

روح المحب تعيش في جسم من يحب

حبنا لشخص لجماله ليس حبا ، ولكن عندما نحبه رغم عيوبه .. فهذا هو الحب بكل تأكيد

عندما نريد الحب لا يجيء ، عندما يجيء لا نريده

عقوبة من يحب كثيرا ..أن يحب دائما


في الحب ننسى كرامتنا ، وفي الغيرة ننسى الحب


قد يولد الحب بكلمة ولكنه لا يموت أبداً بكلمة

ليس الحب هو الذي يعذبنا ، ولكن من نحب

لا أحبك لأنك مصدر راحتي وإنما أحب راحتي لأنك مصدرها

ندين للحب بحياتنا .. وبموتنا أيضا

من يحب ..يحب إلى الأبد
الحب حلم ، والزواج حقيقة ، وحياتنا ان نخلط بين الاثنين .
ان الحب يغسلنا من الحقـد .
الحب من طرف واحد قائم على الذل والخضوع .
لا تطلب من المرأة ان تحبك .. اجعلها تحبك .
الحب بذرة تتمنى المرأة ان يزرعها الرجل في قلبها
الحب يولد من لاشيء.. ويموت بأي شيء .
الحب كالرمل في يدك‏..‏ اذا اقفلت اصابعك عليه برفق بقي في بطن يدك‏,‏ وان ضغطت عليه هرب من اصابعك
تولد الغيرة مع الحب ، ولكنها لاتموت معه .
شيئان يفسـدان الحب .. الصمت والاهمال
تجربة حية فريدة لا يعانيها إلا من يعيشها



الإنسان المجرد من المشاعر والأحاسيس هو ابن عم أشجار الصنوبر وأحجار الصخور....

حين يتحاب إثنان فلنيسعدهما شيئ أكثر من أن يعطى كل منهما للأخر حياتة وأفكاره وعصارةنفسه......

لاإعتدال في الحب ولاليس في الحب وسط ولا بين وبين وحيث يكونالسأم تكون الكراهية​*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (4 نوفمبر 2006)

> *الحب كالرمل في يدك‏..‏ اذا اقفلت اصابعك عليه برفق بقي في بطن يدك‏,‏ وان ضغطت عليه هرب من اصابعك*



*جميله الكلمه دى اوى يا جى جى   وباقى الكلمات جميله مرسيي لتعبك

ربنا يباركك *


----------



## †gomana† (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*ميرسي يابسمة عالمرور الجميل*
*ربنا معاكى*


----------



## ramyghobrial (5 نوفمبر 2006)

> الذين أحبوا بقوة ، لم يحبوا من أول نظرة


 
*دي اكتر كلمة عجبتني بس فية وقفات في شوية حاجات انا معترض عليها بس الموضوع جميل*


----------



## †gomana† (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*ميرسي يارامى عالمرور*
*اكيد فى حاجات كتير انا كمنا معترضة عليها*
*كل واحد ليه وجهه نظره*


----------



## Bino (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*بصراحه يا جيجى الموضوع كله رائع ملوش حل بس ياريت تفهمينى الجمله ديه "الحب الحقيقي : هو أن تحب الشخص الوحيد القادر على أن يجعلك تعيسا"*


----------



## Tulip (8 نوفمبر 2006)

abanoub_sedrak قال:


> *بصراحه يا جيجى الموضوع كله رائع ملوش حل بس ياريت تفهمينى الجمله ديه "الحب الحقيقي : هو أن تحب الشخص الوحيد القادر على أن يجعلك تعيسا"*



رح جاوب انا عن جيجى، لأنو كلمة وحدة من الحبيب بتحييك و كلمة بتموتك..... اصعب ألم هو أنو يتركك الشخص يلي بتحبو. مشان هيك اذا تركك رح تكون كتير تعيس..... يعني متل ما هو بأيدو مفتاح السعادة و الحب.... بالايد التانية معو مفتاح التعاسة!!!
انشالله الكل بيضل عايش بحالة حب و فرح.


----------



## meme85 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

*لا تعليق على هذه الكلمات الرائعة عن الحب.
انا حتى معرفش اقتبس ايه لان الكلام كله جميل.
ميرسي ليكي يا جمانة.*


----------



## †gomana† (29 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرسي اوى لاخواتى الاحبة عالمرور الجميل
ربنا معاكم


----------



## nora46 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

shokeran leaky ya gomana 
fa3lean modow3a aktear min raqe3a


----------



## christ my lord (29 ديسمبر 2006)

كلام جميل جدااا ... وبصراحة لمس قلبى ... شكراا ليك وربنا يباركك


----------



## المحب للرسول (1 يناير 2007)

*الحب*

*بيسالونى عن معنى كلمة حب انا قلت احساس بيسكن كل قلب وبين قلوب الناس يتبدل الاحساس 
 فى ناس بتعشق ربها خالقها وناس تحب الناس نبدا بحب كبير نبدا بحب الله حب العبد الفقير بينه وبين مولاه يقوم من شوقه يتوضىء ويسجد للكريم سجدة وثانى حب ياناس حب محمد نبينا الابحبه يهدينا وشفيع يوم القيامة ومحبة الازواج الرحمة والسكن *


----------



## christ my lord (2 يناير 2007)

*كل من لا يعرف معنى الحب اتمنى ان يقرا ء هذا الموضوع*

اجمل كلمات قيلت عن الحب

*تكلم هامساً عندما تتكلم عن الحب​( وليم شكسبير ) 

*الحب جحيم يُطاق . . والحياة بدون حب نعيم لا يطُاق​(كامل الشناوى)

*قد تنمو الصداقة لتصبح حباً ، ولكن الحب لا يتراجع ليصبح صداقة​( بيرون ) 

*الحب تجربة حية لا يعانيها إلا من يعيشها​( سيمون دى برافو ) 

*الحب سلطان ولذلك فهو فوق القانون 


*الحب كالحرب من السهل أن تشعلها . . من الصعب أن تخمدها 


*الحب هو اللعبة الوحيدة التي يشترك فيها اثنان ويكسبان فيها معاً أو يخسران معاً . 


*الحب جزء من وجود الرجل ، ولكنه وجود المرأة بأكمله 
( بيرون ) 

*الرجل يحب ليسعد بالحياة ، والمرأة تحيا لتسعد بالحب 
( جان جاك روسو ) ​
*قد يولد الحب بكلمة ولكنه لا يمكن أبداً أن يموت بكلمة 


*الحب لا يقتل العشاق . . هو فقط يجعلهم معلقين بين الحياة و الموت . 


*الذي يحب يصّدق كل شيء أو لا يصّدق أي شيء . 


*الشباب يتمنون الحب فالمال فالصحة ، و لكن سيجيء اليوم الذي يتمنون فيه الصحة فالمال فالحب 
( جيرالدي ) 


*مأساة الحب تتلخص في أن الرجل يريد أن يكون أول من يدخل قلب المرأة . . 


و المرأة تريد أن تكون آخر من يدخل قلب الرجل 
( بيرون ) 

*إن حباً يا قلبُ ليس بمنسيك جمال الحبيب : حبٌ ضعيف 
(محمود عباس العقاد ) 


*من يحب . . يحب إلى الأبد 


*في الحب خطابات نبعث بها وأخرى نمزقها وأجمل الخطابات هي التي لا نكتبها 


*الحب أعمى 
(أفلاطون) 

*الحب وردة والمرأة شوكتها​(شوبنهاور) 


*يضاعف الحب من رقة الرجل ، ويضعف من رقة المرأة 
(جارلسون) 



*الحب يضعف التهذيب في المرأة ويقويه في الرجل​(ريشتر) 



*الحب مبارزة تخرج منها المرأة منها منتصرة إذا أرادت​(لابرويير) 

*الحب للمرأة كالرحيق للزهرة 
(تشارلز ثوب) 

*الحب عند الرجل مرض خطير ، وعند المرأة فضيلة كبرى 
(أنيس منصور) 


*الحب أنانية اثنين 
(مدام دو ستال) 

*الحب المجنون يجعل الناس وحوشاً​(فيون)​

*ما الحب إلا جنون​(شكسبير) 

*الحب ربيع المرأة وخريف الرجل 
(هيلين رونالد) 


*الحب يرى الورود بلا أشواك [/CENTER](مثل ألماني)​

*إذا أحبتك المرأة خافت عليك ، وإذا أحببتها خافت منك 
(علي مراد) 


*الحب يستأذن المرأة في أن يدخل قلبها ، وأما الرجل فإنه يقتحم قلبه دون استئذان ، 
وهذه هي مصيبتنا 
(برنارد شو) 


*إذا أحبت المرأة فعلت كثيراً ، وتكلمت قليلاً 
(علي مراد) 

*الحب أعمى والمحبون لا يرون الحماقة التي يقترفون​(شكسبير) 



*إذا شكا لك شاب من قسوة امرأة ، فاعلم أن قلبه بين يديها 
(برنيس) 


*الحب دمعة وابتسامة [/CENTER](جبران)


*يعجبها مني أن أحبها ، ويطربها أن أشقى في سبيلها 
(شلر)

*إذا كنت تحب امرأة فلا تقل لها (( أنا أحبك )) . . 
إن هذه العبارة أوّل ما تجعل المرأة تفكر في السيطرة عليك 
(كلارك جيبل) 



*إذا سمعت أن امرأة أحبت رجلاً فقيرا ، فاعلم أنها مجنونة ، أو اذهب إلى طبيب الأذن 
لتتأكد من أنك تسمع جيداً 



*ما أقوى الحب ، فهو يجعل من الوحش إنساناً ، وحيناً يجعل الإنسان وحشاً 
(شكسبير) 


*الحب لا يعرف أي قانون [/CENTER](بوريسيوس)​


*الحب وهم يصوّر لك أن امرأة ما تختلف عن الأخريات 
(منكن)

*الحب هو الأكثر عذوبة والأكثر مرارة 
(أوروبيديس)


*الحب امرأة ورجل وحرمان 
(بلزاك) 



*كلّما ازداد حبنا تضاعف خوفنا من الإساءة إلى من نحب​(جورج صاند) 



*خير لنا أن نحب فنخفق ، من أن لا نحب أبداً 
(تشيسون) 

*الحب عند المرأة نار مقدّسة ، لا تشتعل أمام الأصنام 
(حسن حافظ) 


*يصعب أن نكره من أحببناه كثيراً 
(كورنايل) 

*نتائج الحب غير متوقعة [/CENTER](ستاندال) 


*إذا أحب الرجل امرأة سقاها من كأس حنانه ، وإذا أحبت المرأة رجلاً أظمأته دائماً إلى شفتيها 
(بيرون) 

*الحب هو تاريخ المرأة وليس إلا حادثاً عابراً في حياة الرجل​(مدام دو ستايل) 

*الحب يدخل الرجل عبر العينين ، ويدخل المرأة عبر الأذنين 
(مثل بولوندي) 

*الرجال يموتون من الحب ، والنساء يحيين به 
(دوبرييه) 

*الغيرة هي الطاغية في مملكة الحب 
(سرفانتيس) 


*المرأة لغز ، مفتاحه كلمة واحدة هي: الحب 
(نيتشه) 


*المرأة بلا محبة امرأة ميتة [/CENTER
(افلاطون)

*ليس بالحب إلا ما نتخيله [/CENTER](بيف) 


*الحب زهرة ناضرة لا يفوح أريجها إلا إذا تساقطت عليها قطرات الدموع 
(محمد عبد المنعم) 


الحب أقوى العواطف لأنه أكثرها تركيباً 
(سبنسر) 


*الحب هو الدموع ، أن تبكي يعني أنك تحب 
(سانت بوف) 


*وجد الحب لسعادة القليلين ، ولشقاء الكثيرين 
(دولنكو) 

*الحب سعادة ترتعش [/CENTER](جبران)

*إن الحب يهبط على المرأة في لحظة سكون ، مملوءة بالشك والإعجاب 
(ويلز) ​ 

*قد يولد الإعجاب في دقيقة، لكن التقدير والحب يكونان عادة أكثر تدرجاً ويتوقفان على ما هو أكثر من مجرد انجذاب جسدي. ينبغي إرضاء أحاسيس أخرى غير حاسة النظر وحدها - تريد الأذن أن تمتليء بلهجة ممتعة، وتريد الأوردة أن تنتعش بلمسة عاطفية قبل أن ينتهي الأمر وتصبح الأربطة العاطفية مشدودة​(يوساب انا يعنى)​

واتمنى ان من لم يكن يعرف معنى الحب عرفه الان ...تحياتي​


----------



## +++حنين+++ (2 يناير 2007)

*الحب يجعل الزمن يمضي والزمن يجعل الحب يمضي
الحب يقضي على الكثير من الآلام لأنه أعظمها
روح المحب تعيش في جسم من يحب
قد يولد الحب بكلمة ولكنه لا يموت أبداً بكلمة

ليس الحب هو الذي يعذبنا ، ولكن من نحب

+++ حنين +++*​


----------



## طالب الشفاعه (2 يناير 2007)

*الحب شى جميل ولاكن لا يخلو من قلت الضمير*

كلام حلو اوى يا يوساب  انت  وصفت الحب  بجميع انواعه واشكاله   بس  الكلام ده  حقيقى ولا كلام  وبس  اصلى كتير   بيقولو الحب  ده  اكبر كذبه فى  الحياء


----------



## christ my lord (3 يناير 2007)

طالب الشفاعه قال:


> كلام حلو اوى يا يوساب  انت  وصفت الحب  بجميع انواعه واشكاله   بس  الكلام ده  حقيقى ولا كلام  وبس  اصلى كتير   بيقولو الحب  ده  اكبر كذبه فى  الحياء



شكراا على مرورك .. ولكننى لست انا ما وصفت الحب بل الشعراء والفلاسفة ... اما من ناحية حقيقة وجود هذا الكلام فانا اعتقد ان بعض الاقوال حقيقة ملموسة والبعض الاخر خيال ... وانا متاكد انة يوجد حب حقيقى عندما ياتى لنا تلقائيا دون ان نبحث عنة او نصطنعة وهو ليس اكذوبة على الاطلاق بل حقيقة ولكن لابد من وجود شىء من الواقعية فى الحب بين الطرفين حتى لا يصدموا بارض الواقع ....


----------



## سمسمة (21 يناير 2007)

الحب شى رائع بس لو لقيتة بجد​


----------



## ميرنا (21 يناير 2007)

> الحب الحقيقي هو الذي تحس به بعد فوات الأوان


صح يا جوجو ​


> حب تطارده:جميل ، حب يطاردك أجمل


بيقى احساس رائع بجد​ 



> روح المحب تعيش في جسم من يحب


فعلا دى حقيقه بس للى يوصل لقمه الحب سريعا​ 



> عندما نريد الحب لا يجيء ، عندما يجيء لا نريده


لا تعليق​



> لا تطلب من المرأة ان تحبك .. اجعلها تحبك



مش اى حد يقدر يخليها تحبه 
الموضوع جميل يا جوجو بجد وعجبتنى اوى اوى الاقوال كلها ​


----------



## سمسمة (22 يناير 2007)

*الحب اروع شى فى الدنيا بس لما بتلقية الحب الصح بتلقية فى الوقت الخطأ​*


----------



## ميرنا (22 يناير 2007)

سمسمة قال:


> *الحب اروع شى فى الدنيا بس لما بتلقية الحب الصح بتلقية فى الوقت الخطأ​*


 
*ازاى يعنى فى الوقت الخطاء*​


----------



## ميريت (22 يناير 2007)

> أنت لا تعرف قلبك حتى تفشل في الحب


 
تحفه تحفه يا جومانه
ودي اكتر جمله عجبتني


----------



## ميريت (22 يناير 2007)

> أنت لا تعرف قلبك حتى تفشل في الحب


 

تحفه تحفه يا جومانه 
وخصوصا الجمله دي


----------



## محامي مسيحي (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*قالوا عن الحب*




قالوا عن الحب

الذي يخاف الحب أرق من الذي يخافه

الحب الحقيقي : هو أن تحب الشخص الوحيد القادر على أن يجعلك تعيسا

أجمل ما في الدنيا: الحب والرغيف والحرية

الإهمال يقتل الحب ، والنسيان يدفنه

الحب لا يقتل ا حد إنما يعلقه بين الحياة والموت

الحب سلطان ولذلك فهو فوق القانون

أنت لا تعرف قلبك حتى تفشل في الحب

الحب كالقمر له وجهان: الغيرة هي الوجه المظلم

الحب يقضي على الكثير من الآلام لأنه أعظمها

أن تحب: صدفة00ان تستمر هذه إرادتك

الأعمال أعلى صوتا من الكلام-إلا في الحب

الدموع تروي الحب والبسمات تنعشه

الحب كالمعدة القوية يهضم أي طعام وأي كلام

الحياة كالحب لا حكمة فيها

الحب ليس هلوسة ولكن فيه الكثير منها

الحب يجعل الزمن يمضي والزمن يجعل الحب يمضي

الحب أن تفنى في شيء والموت أن يفنى فيك شيء

الحب الحقيقي هو الذي تحس به بعد فوات الأوان

الذين أحبوا بقوة ، لم يحبوا من أول نظرة

الحب يجعل الإنسان العادي شاعرا ، والشاعر مجنونا ، والمجنون حيوانا ، والحيوان شاعرا

الحب هو أن تبالغ في قيمة من تعرف ، والغيرة هي أن تبالغ في قيمة من لا تعرف

الإخلاص في الحب ليس إلا كسلا في النظر إلى إنسان آخر

المحب لا يجوع . والجائع لا يحب

الحب والحرب ندخلهما عندما نريد ، ولكن نهرب منهما عندما نستطيع

الذي يحب يصدق كل شيء أو لا يصدق أي شيء

الحب بئر عميق اشرب منها فقط واحترس من أن تقع بها

الذي يحبك بقسوة إنما يكرهك برفق

الحب يولد في العزلة والكراهية تولد بين الناس

الحب ليس أعمى ولكنه مصاب ببعد النظر فهو لا يدرك الأخطاء إلا عندما يبتعد

الندم لمن عرفوا الحب والأسف للذين لم يعرفوه

القبلة اتفاقية صامتة بعدها نلقي السلاح

اللعبة الوحيدة التي يشترك فيها اثنان ويكسبان فيها اثنان أو يخسرا معا..الحب

الحب هو أجمل سوء تقدير بين اثنين

الحب كالحرب من السهل أن تشعلها..ومن الصعب أن تخمدها

ثلاثة لا يمكن أن نخفيها : الجمل وراكب الجمل والحب

بالحب لا نعقل وبالعقل لا نحب

بالقلب نحب .. وبالعقل نكره .. بالاثنين نصاب بالجنون

بداية الحب نهاية العقل

بذور الحب تنمو على مهل ، أما الثمار فبسرعة

حب تطارده:جميل ، حب يطاردك أجمل

روح المحب تعيش في جسم من يحب

حبنا لشخص لجماله ليس حبا ، ولكن عندما نحبه رغم عيوبه .. فهذا هو الحب بكل تأكيد

عندما نريد الحب لا يجيء ، عندما يجيء لا نريده

عقوبة من يحب كثيرا ..أن يحب دائما

في طريقنا على القلب يجب أن نمر بباب له شفتان

في الليل وفي الحب يصاب الناس بعمى الألوان

في الحب ننسى كرامتنا ، وفي الغيرة ننسى الحب

في الحب خطابات نبعث بها وأخرى نمزقها وأجمل الخطابات هي التي لا نكتبها

قد يولد الحب بكلمة ولكنه لا يموت أبد بكلمة

ليس الحب هو الذي يعذبنا ، ولكن من نحب

لا أحبك لأنك مصدر راحتي وإنما أحب راحتي لأنك مصدرها

ندين للحب بحياتنا .. وبموتنا أيضا

من يحب ..يحب إلى الأبد

وأنت..........ما رأيك بالحب؟؟؟​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب*



> الحب الحقيقي : هو أن تحب الشخص الوحيد القادر على أن يجعلك تعيسا



صح 100%​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب*

*في الليل وفي الحب يصاب الناس بعمى الألوان*​*موضوع جميل جدا ياباشا​*


----------



## محامي مسيحي (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> > الحب الحقيقي : هو أن تحب الشخص الوحيد القادر على أن يجعلك تعيسا
> 
> 
> 
> ...






والمشكله يا فراشه اننا نختار تعاستنا بايدينا

نورتيني يا فراشتنا الجميله بردودك الرائعه

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## محامي مسيحي (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب*



kokoman قال:


> *في الليل وفي الحب يصاب الناس بعمى الألوان*​*موضوع جميل جدا ياباشا​*





شكرا على ردك الرائع يا باشا

نورتني بمرورك الكريم

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## جويل (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب*

الحب الحقيقي هو الذي تحس به بعد فوات الأوان(هاي كتير مظبوطة )
الحب هو أجمل سوء تقدير بين اثنين
عندما نريد الحب لا يجيء ، عندما يجيء لا نريده

تسلم ايدك على هالموضوع الحلو
أكيد تعبت كتير لجمعت هالأقوال الله يعطيك العافية يارب
الله يحميك


----------



## mrmr120 (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب*

بداية الحب نهاية العقل

بجد يا محامى اسكندرانى 
موضوع تحففففففففففففففة 
بجد تسلم ايدك​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب*



جويل قال:


> الحب الحقيقي هو الذي تحس به بعد فوات الأوان(هاي كتير مظبوطة )
> الحب هو أجمل سوء تقدير بين اثنين
> عندما نريد الحب لا يجيء ، عندما يجيء لا نريده
> 
> ...









> الحب الحيقي تحس به بعد فوات الاوان



ولكن.. ماذا يفعل الندم بعد العدم؟؟؟

نورتني يا جويل بردودك الرائعه والجميله

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## محامي مسيحي (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب*



mrmr120 قال:


> بداية الحب نهاية العقل
> 
> بجد يا محامى اسكندرانى
> موضوع تحففففففففففففففة
> بجد تسلم ايدك​





انتي اللي ردودك جميله وتحفه يا مرمر

نورتيني وشرفتيني بمرورك الكريم

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## روماني زكريا (9 فبراير 2010)

جميل جدا ياجي جي ربنا يباركك ​


----------

